# "Cyber Monday" Sale



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know who came up with that name, but I guess it sorta fits. They claim more people online shopping today than there were in stores on "Black Friday", so here's our little pitch:

This week through Friday, take 30% off any item on our site excluding the new kits (Gruesome Goodies, Pain Parlor, Vampirella, and Galactica) and club memberships.

Code to use at checkout is 30turkey30. If you're a club member, check your e-mail for a message on the sale as well. As usual, we have damaged box kits laying around, but you would need to call for stock and pricing on them. Hope all of you had a nice Thanksgiving!

www.clubmoebius.com


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I tried to join the club using the coupon code but it wasn't recognized, has this code been input yet?

Thanks,

Tib


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

This was in the email...

Coupon valid for instock merchandise only. *Excludes Club Membership*, Shipping Discounts and items #634 Monster Scenes Gruesome Goodies, #635 Pain Parlor, #638 Vampirella and #915 Battlestar Galactica. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius said:


> *... excluding the new kits ... and club memberships ...*


:wave:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

sheesh!... you mean we have to actually READ what Frank writes??!

Buc


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't find your ph # to call anywhere, can you help? Thanks


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Stupid words......why don't they just say what *I* mean!?!? 

Sorry guys! 

Tib


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Great discount, but I'll have to pass.The Galactica and the newer Monster Scenes are the only kits I want, the rest I have or are not interested in. 

Frank, do you have any of the newer kits (Galactica, MS) in damaged boxes that your willing to sell at a discount?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

torren_of_amber said:


> I can't find your ph # to call anywhere, can you help? Thanks


386-734-3599 is the office number. Thanks.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spock62 said:


> Great discount, but I'll have to pass.The Galactica and the newer Monster Scenes are the only kits I want, the rest I have or are not interested in.
> 
> Frank, do you have any of the newer kits (Galactica, MS) in damaged boxes that your willing to sell at a discount?


I am sure we do. Boxes always get beat up, so I would think there are stacks of them sitting.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> I am sure we do. Boxes always get beat up, so I would think there are stacks of them sitting.


Just got off the phone, turns out theres no new kits available in damaged boxes. Boo! (Thanks anyway Frank!)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spock62 said:


> Just got off the phone, turns out theres no new kits available in damaged boxes. Boo! (Thanks anyway Frank!)


There's got to be! Let me look around this afternoon, and give a call back tomorrow....


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> There's got to be! Let me look around this afternoon, and give a call back tomorrow....


Will do!


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Frank. I did get thru and while my rep said he didn't think that there were any damaged boxes, but he took my # and then called back a little while later with the Viper I ask for and got it ordered... makes 3 for me and 3 of the mk 1's so I am on par to get the squadron in formation.... Thanks Frank, Great stuff and a GREAT price...
D


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> There's got to be! Let me look around this afternoon, and give a call back tomorrow....


Frank, did you happen to find anything?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spock62 said:


> Frank, did you happen to find anything?


I am holding them for you. Give Mace a call, and let him know you spoke to me. Thanks!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> I am holding them for you. Give Mace a call, and let him know you spoke to me. Thanks!


Just ordered a Galactica. Thanks Frank, I appreciate it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn! Where else can you get this kind of personalized service? :thumbsup:

I bought (6) damaged creatures and a Glow Big Franky about a month ago, really good price and service once again. I feel like we've gone back to the 50's dealing with you guys! Mace was on top of my e-mails and a huge help, the stuff arrived in record time too. (Of course, it helps I'm only like 45 minutes away I guess!) I also picked up (2) more J2's during the anniversary sale. That was one hell of a deal! Thanks Moebius! 
(I think that's Frank on the left with the sh** eatin' grin......)


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I agree, you can't beat the kind of customer service you get from the people at Moebius. Having dealt with a few other model companies (i.e. getting replacement parts/decals), I can tell you from experience that Frank is the best!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Some would do well to learn from this........


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank is more than just a guy with a model kit company. I like to think of him as a friend. I'm sure he thinks of me as a pain in the posterior.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Frank knows how to run a business, and treat his customers like family! Yes, others would do well studying his business model!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

He treated his customers the same way when he just had a hobby shop. He's a natural born bidnessman.


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

Let's see, Great customer service: check
Great products: check
Great attention to detail for us: check
Customer for life: check!!!!
Once again Frank & and Mace, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
D


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you'd be hard-pressed to find anybody with negative comments about their experiences with Frank and Moebius...I know I can order from them with no worries. In fact, I took advantage of the sale to order the MOTM Gillman repop (since it keeps disappearing from my LHS...a good thing but slightly vexing) :thumbsup: .


----------

